# To pee or not to pee (in the birth pool)



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I hate peeing in labor, because I hate sitting on the toilet! I tend to pee a lot because I stay hydrated and once I'm in that pool I am not going to want to get out, but peeing in it kind of grosses me out.

Would you? Have you?


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I don't remember doing it, but honestly, I don't think it will hurt anything. I pee in the swimming pool and the bath most of the time. I liked sitting on the toilet during labor, though.


----------



## Momtobe9/5/09 (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL! I won't lie, I used to pee in the pool when I was little... But I hear what your saying, it is kind gross. But if you really think about it pee is sterile, and its not like the baby will mind, she'll be peeing on herself for months to come! I say don't worry about it, it won't hurt anything. And beside its not like your gona have to filter the pool out or anything, you dump it and pack it up. I do suggest making sure the water is warm enough so that when it happens there is little or no temp. change, that may make it more unconfortable.

Good Luck! I wish I could have a water birth, but I'm stuck going to the hospital :/


----------



## First-Time-Mommy (Jul 3, 2009)

Well at least you're not poopin' it yk?


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *First-Time-Mommy* 
Well at least you're not poopin' it yk?









Though if you do poop in it, your attendants will just fish it out with a little net. If the poop is OK, the pee wouldn't be a big deal by comparison...


----------



## xixstar (Aug 15, 2007)

honestly at that point in labor, I don't really care if I pee in the pool. I did love laboring in the shower because every contraction was an intense need to pee and I could just go! I had tried laboring in bed on some pads and tried to let my body just pee then too but NO my body was having none of that. I don't remember if I intentionally peed in the pool during my labor but I know I sure didn't get out of it to go pee either so I'm sure I did and just didn't think about it.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Peed in the birth pool w/ all seven of my HB'S.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

heck yeah! I wasn't about to get out in transition just to go to the toilet!


----------



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

It's funny, with my first birth, I had 28 hours of horrendous back labor with nonstop contractions that were just agonizing. I was writhing in pain but every time I had to pee, I HAD to get out. And I peed a lot. My dh was laughing at me too because I'd get out and pee and then wash my hands and then dry them and he's like, "you're about to get in the tub again. Why are you washing your hands?" but I just had to do it! Force of habit, I suppose! With my dd, I was only in the tub about 30 minutes before she was born. I felt an urge to pee and was about to get out then too but then it just sort of came out (although I actually don't think it was pee, I think it was my water breaking) and immediately after I said, "I have to poop." I was already on all fours trying to stand up and just got stuck pushing there because she was coming out. 4 minutes later she was born.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I got out to pee which I think was good just for a change or scenery and to get gravity to help out! But when those contractions hit outside of the water I was always glad to run back to the pool!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I guess I will see how I feel at the time and "go with the flow"


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I did not pee in the birthing pool, though I did involuntarily poop (i.e. during pushing stage, not because I thought/felt I had to poop). That was fine, midwife's assistant was in charge of that









I got out of the tub and went upstairs to the bathroom every time I had to pee. After a certain point I couldn't pee anymore (bladder was blocked by baby's position).

However, if I did it again, I would pee in the pool to my absolute heart's content from the time I got in.


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

nak
I am pretty sure I peed in the birth pool. I didn't have much control at some points! When i got out to pee I didn't have to go and I was drinking a ton of water. Didn't seem to matter much!!!


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evergreen* 
I don't remember doing it, but honestly, I don't think it will hurt anything. I pee in the swimming pool and the bath most of the time. I liked sitting on the toilet during labor, though.

As in now, as a grown up, not during labor, you pee in the swimming pool?


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

I got up to go pee, and my MW took it as a chance to re-warm the water for me. I loved sitting on the toilet, even though it was high off the ground. I ended up using a stool to put my feet up (almost parallel to the floor) and that felt SO good. My water broke on my trip back to the tub from the toilet, and I did poop during pushing.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I peed in a red keg cup and somebody took it to the bathroom to dump it in the potty.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

peeing in the pool was thr reason I got in a few times, lol, it's your pee from your clean inside just like the baby/byproducts. Why would you want to waste any energy during labor worrying about where you pee when you got to go just go.


----------

